# Fall update - TiVo transfers broken?



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi all!

I just used my TiVo since the fall update (yes, it's been sitting a little while)

Anyway, I tried using TiVo desktop (2.3) and I no longer can "see" my TiVo. I verified it is still on the network, but no dice. TiVo desktop says "there is no available TiVo (or some such)"

I also tried installing 2.5 on a cleanly installed machine, added my media key, and still nothing.

Please keep in mind, a few weeks ago, I was able to connect with the 2.3 desktop, and transfer a show.

Both systems running XP, with the firewall off.

Any ideas?


----------



## djliquidice (Dec 4, 2002)

are your tivos online? can they update after the fall update?


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

I ran a network test, and the TiVo was able to connect to the TiVo servers.

I just can't transfer shows to either PC. They don't "see" the the TiVo


----------



## hsfjr (Apr 14, 2002)

Also having problem like this (presumably since 9.1 rollout)...

I can hit the button in Desktop(2.5) to try to bring up the list of programs on my Series2... begins to say something about "1 of n programs" but then fails with error...

I've had too many variables in the mix and not enough time to isolate each one...
(and too many variables to begin a thread on a possible issue... but now that I see others having the same trouble...)

I know that all need to be 9.1 for MRV (which is not yet enabled from the mothership and is not the stated issue since MRV is TiVo to TiVo)... but that shouldn't break pre-existing ability to move a program from a Series2 to PC...

[And I see the note on the download page that seems to be about installing Desktop2.5 onto Vista installed over XP with Desktop2.4... so that doesn't seem to apply to me since I am having the experience on an XP machine... but I might run that thing anyway... what more could break?...]

And... I just moved to a new house/state... added a TiVoHD... added wireless connections to TiVos... added PCs to house... Another possible variable in my situation: I have Vista PC's on the LAN now, and had to install some LLTP [or somesuch - LLNP?] patch to XP machines to have them show in Vista's "network view"...

They all connect to the mothership for guidedata, but I haven't even gotten around to trying to hit them with the browser yet...

So for the most part I am waiting for the next [smaller] switch to be thrown in November... and hoping I can figure it all out...


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

hsfjr said:


> I can hit the button in Desktop(2.5) to try to bring up the list of programs on my Series2... begins to say something about "1 of n programs" but then fails with error...


Same problem here. This was working perfectly prior to 9.1. I had copied several programs from the TIVO to my PC just the day before receiving 9.1.

I have found that the problem comes and goes, although mostly comes. Restarting Desktop 2.5 will result in the list of programs working once or twice out of ten restarts. No reason for the difference.

I'm primarily running Vista, but the problem is the same on my XP installation. Using Desktop 2.5.275381 if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bringo (May 1, 2005)

I am on a Mac and the TiVo Transfer application is also no longer able to tranfer files from my TiVo's to my Mac. This started with the Fall Update. TiVo Transfer Version 1.0.1 (047)


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

If you go into the TiVo Server properties in TiVo Desktop, is your proper network adapter selected? I have a problem occasionally with Desktop 2.5 that it forgets that I want to use my actual Ethernet adapter rather than the virtual ones from VMWare (I keep XP installed in a VM on my Vista 64 box for work VPN purposes). When the connections to boxes fail, invariably I look and it was trying to use a VM virtual network.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Can you guys connect via the http*s* web page?

http*s*://<your tivo ip>

username: tivo
password: <your media access key>


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

FrodoB said:


> If you go into the TiVo Server properties in TiVo Desktop, is your proper network adapter selected? I have a problem occasionally with Desktop 2.5 that it forgets that I want to use my actual Ethernet adapter rather than the virtual ones from VMWare (I keep XP installed in a VM on my Vista 64 box for work VPN purposes). When the connections to boxes fail, invariably I look and it was trying to use a VM virtual network.


Thanks for the info, but nope, it is using the wireless adapter. Even disabled the wired adapter & tried i. No luck.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Can you guys connect via the http*s* web page?
> 
> http*s*://<your tivo ip>
> 
> ...


Can I ping the server by IP address, yes.

Can I connect via https - no. Page can't be displayed.


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I just stumbled across the same problem. I can access both tivos over http but it through TivoDesktop got to "44 of 111" and then stated:

_There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR.

Tivo Desktop is unable to contact the DVR. This could be due to network problems, or the DVR might not be set to allow transfers. To check the DVR settings, go to www.tivo.com, then select "Manage My Account," and "DVR Preferences."_

This is definitely new with, and a result of the new update. No question.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> Can you guys connect via the http*s* web page?
> 
> http*s*://<your tivo ip>
> 
> ...


Yes I can.

I can also get the list of programs to record from TiVo Desktop sometimes, but not consistantly.

Prior to 9.1 TiVoDesktop was working smoothly.


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

I tried restarting my TiVo manually, and the first time it hung (could ping the IP, but it never fully started). Tried again, and this time both machines can access/transfer.

Must have an underlying issue on mine though.....


----------



## tender82 (Jan 5, 2007)

Same problem... with a twist.

2 computers at one house. One accesses my show list perfectly, the other (my laptop) used to access perfectly until the 9.1 rollout. Now, It comes up with a "There are No Tivo DVRs on this network."

I tried the website with my laptop and it worked and showed my list of shows.

Thoughts?
TT


----------



## rbenotti (Oct 22, 2003)

tender82 said:


> Same problem... with a twist.
> 
> 2 computers at one house. One accesses my show list perfectly, the other (my laptop) used to access perfectly until the 9.1 rollout. Now, It comes up with a "There are No Tivo DVRs on this network."
> 
> ...


On thing I noticed in my testing last night. With the TiVo server stopped, I have mixed results connecting. Once I start the TiVo server service, the desktop seems to connect more reliably.

Maybe that is by design, I don't know.

That's what I've seen anyway.


----------



## Moral_Munky (Feb 6, 2003)

I have the TTG for Mac and i have not had a problem with the software seeing he tivo or getting the now playing list and all the information, but when you download a show it titles the download the actual file name and does not pull the info about he show to the file on the computer.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> I just stumbled across the same problem. I can access both tivos over http but it through TivoDesktop got to "44 of 111" and then stated:
> 
> _There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR.
> 
> ...


I just noticed this since I got this update last week. Tonight was the first night I tried to download from both Tivos and I get the exact same message. "44 of 76" though... This is pretty frustrating as I paid for the Tivo Desktop Plus so I could have some shows on my ipod.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

ACraigL said:


> I just stumbled across the same problem. I can access both tivos over http but it through TivoDesktop got to "44 of 111" and then stated:
> 
> _There was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR.
> 
> Tivo Desktop is unable to contact the DVR. This could be due to network problems, or the DVR might not be set to allow transfers. To check the DVR settings, go to www.tivo.com, then select "Manage My Account," and "DVR Preferences."_


I saw this problem last night also. So I opened the web page access to the TiVo (https://192.168.2.104 on my network) and it filled in, but slowly. So I closed Tivo Desktop, re-opened it and tried again, but with the web page open in the background, and it didn't fail. After that it worked normally. It appears that the slow response of the server in the TiVo is allowing Desktop to time out. Desktop won't clear the error unless you actually close and re-open it, but if you do and try again, it may work.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> I saw this problem last night also. So I opened the web page access to the TiVo (https://192.168.2.104 on my network) and it filled in, but slowly. So I closed Tivo Desktop, re-opened it and tried again, but with the web page open in the background, and it didn't fail. After that it worked normally. It appears that the slow response of the server in the TiVo is allowing Desktop to time out. Desktop won't clear the error unless you actually close and re-open it, but if you do and try again, it may work.


Last night I did try closing and opening again shortly afterwards with no luck. I let be and went to bed.

This morning I went and opened up Tivo Desktop to see what would happen and the list populated. I have a couple shows transfering out of it when I left for work.

I think the slow response may well be the issue. I did notice when doing MRV from one tivo to the other the now playing list of the 2nd tivo did take a bit longer to load than previously. My wife backed out of it while it was blank because she thought it was broken. I told her to go back and give it a minute. It started to load slowly.

I hope this gets fixed :-\


----------



## bmel (Apr 19, 2003)

from roxio:

Thank you for contacting Roxio Technical Support

We have confirmed that recent TiVo Fall 2007 Software Update for the TiVo unit has caused the TiVo files not appearing correctly in the TiVo Transfer window and burning to DVD stuck at 0% or 1%.

We have provided the information to TiVo and are currently working on a fix for the issue and will provide an update on our website as soon as we can.

Thanks for contacting Roxio Customer Care. Let us know if you need further assistance on this issue by clicking the Update button.

Regards,

Roxio Technical Support
http://support.roxio.com


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

bmel said:


> from roxio:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Roxio Technical Support
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. Maybe having another company bugging Tivo will put them on a 'hot seat' to get it fixed fast


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I think I'm having the same problem and more. I have a Humax DRT800

Last night I tried to download a couple of movies from Unbox that didn't go through. This isn't that unusual, but normally it happens if there is too much activity on my network when the download is starting. That didn't seem to be the case this time I checked Recording History and there was no entry. So I deleted a bunch of suggestions (just in case the hd was full) and called Unbox support. He showed me how I could go to my Media Locker and restart the downloads. This morning still no dice.

So this morning I decide to watch and delete a few of my stored Tivocasts from NYT which I haven't watched in a few weeks. Normally this starts a new download right away, but not today.

Then I come here and read this thread and notice that I'm having the same problem with TiVoToGo (which I use regularly). Https access works fine, but I get the error when trying to view recordings through TiVo Desktop and my TiVo doesn't show up in the NP list.

Connection to the TiVo work fine as do the HME apps.

Anyone else noticed the problem with Unbox and/or TiVocast since the update?


----------



## aaronkn (Nov 8, 2002)

Is anybody else having this happen since getting 9.1? Shows that we transfer from one Tivo to another are showing the date moved in the Now Playing list instead of the date the show was actually aired. I hope this is a bug that is being corrected because it is confusing to look at.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

aaronkn said:


> Is anybody else having this happen since getting 9.1? Shows that we transfer from one Tivo to another are showing the date moved in the Now Playing list instead of the date the show was actually aired. I hope this is a bug that is being corrected because it is confusing to look at.


Yes


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

greg_burns said:


> Can you guys connect via the http*s* web page?
> 
> http*s*://<your tivo ip>
> 
> ...


I was finally able to connect to my 540 using this method. But Tivo Desktop still will not see it. It sees my 649 and 240 fine.

There are download links with the https method. Can I use them to transfer shows to my computer? And will they saved in the My Tivo Recordings Folder?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

TivoZorro said:


> There are download links with the https method. Can I use them to transfer shows to my computer? And will they saved in the My Tivo Recordings Folder?


They will download to whereever you tell them to save to. Just like downloading anything from the internet.

The web interface will not list all files on your tivo. (if you don't have a large number of recording you may not notice this problem)

Have you tried TivoPlayList?

http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5594115&&#post5594115


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I haven't been able to download TivoPlayList on my laptop. Don't know why, except maybe it is low on hard disk space. But I could try again. Thanks.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to add my name to the list, I am also having this problem on my Series 2 Dual Tuner TiVo that was just updated.

I have two TiVo's that have received the update. The 540 box will still connect to the server. The Series 2 Dual Tuner (649 Box) is the one having the problem

When I select Pick Recordings to Transfer from that particular DVR, it starts to compile all of the shows, When it gets to about 100 left of the 280 that is when the error message comes up.

I have forced a connection three times now, but that has not helped it. I have also restarted the TiVo after each forced connection.

The error I receive is:
"there was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected dvr"

It's awful timing because I am trying to get a particular program off the TiVo and on a DVD for somebody this weekend.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

ah577 said:


> It's awful timing because I am trying to get a particular program off the TiVo and on a DVD for somebody this weekend.


Have you tried the https method? That should work to get the show on to your computer and then I believe there are other ways to burn to DVD. I know not as easy as you would like, but it should work.


----------



## ah577 (Nov 24, 2004)

I Got It Working!

It has not worked at all since the update. I forced a total of four connections today and for some reason, after the fourth when I tested it...it worked.

I am not sure if TiVo sent out a fix or not, but after it not working at all since the update it is now working and I am transferring my second show now (last nights Red Sox win!)

Let's hope it continues to work now and hopefully other people can force a connection or two and get it work also.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

i have yet another twist...

Not sure if this is related to the upgrade...as i added the 3rd tivo at the same time the upgrade came into being.

I have 3 tivos...I'll call them Small World, Epcot Center, and Magic Kingdom....all with 9.1 software....and the PC (Tower of Terror) with TD 2.5.

Since the upgrade...I can NOT see MK from EC, SW or TT....but from MK I CAN see EC, SW and TT....

The new one is SW...

If you ignore MK for a moment...all the other attractions can see each other just fine.

Hoping this is something simple....


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> They will download to whereever you tell them to save to. Just like downloading anything from the internet.
> 
> The web interface will not list all files on your tivo. (if you don't have a large number of recording you may not notice this problem)
> 
> ...


Link not working...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ACraigL said:


> Link not working...


Here is v055. The last one I had downloaded.

http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TivoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v055.zip

Edit: Updated to v060
http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TivoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v060.zip


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

I found a downloaded 0.60... pm me with your email address and I'll send it you if you want to offer the latest.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Here is v055. The last one I had downloaded.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TivoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v055.zip


I emailed the author. The broken links are a mistake. He says they will be fixed real soon now!


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Confirmed fixed:

http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## Fima (Mar 16, 2005)

I am experiencing the same issue. Since the 9.1 update a few days ago, all 5 of my Series 2 TiVo units stopped transfers to the PC with "error while attempting to retrieve data" on Desktop 2.5.275381 Pro running on WinXP. In addition to the 5 TiVo S2s, I have 1 new TiVo-HD also running 9.1. I can get access and do a download using browser https:<TiVo IP> - I've tried this successfully with at least one of the TiVo S2 units.

Transfers from any of the 5 TiVo S2s to the PC were perfectly fine prior to the update. All the TiVo's have 300 to 500 recordings on each TiVo.

One one of the TiVo S2s I forced a connection to TiVo service on 10/18 at 11 p.m. and did a download. I restarted the TiVo afterwards. No change.

I am assuming that this is yet another TiVo screw-up like they had made last November, which took them several months to fix.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Bringo said:


> I am on a Mac and the TiVo Transfer application is also no longer able to tranfer files from my TiVo's to my Mac. This started with the Fall Update. TiVo Transfer Version 1.0.1 (047)


I have a followup issue on mine. Same Mac Version, with the latest TiVo update. I can see the TiVo and the files on it. I can transfer them, even play them, BUT, I can't run Toast on the new files. The error message I see indicates I haven't entered my Media Access Key?!?!!!!?!?!?!???

If I haven't, how did I get the file?


----------



## freddiemiles (Jan 22, 2006)

"There was an error while trying to retrieve data from selected DVR"

Sh*t!!!!!!! This is annoying.


----------



## TomStapes (Jan 7, 2005)

Count me in as another hapless soul. 

I've got an S2 and an S3 on 9.1, and my laptop has Desktop 2.5.1 on WinXP. 

I can connect to both Tivo's from my laptop through the website (downloaded a couple of shows without a problem), and the S3 can see the S2, but if I try to run Desktop, it can't see either machine. My S3 lists my laptop in the Media section, but not in the Now Playing.

What is different about our configs from the others who seem to be able to use Desktop without a problem?


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

TiVoPlayList works great as an alternative to downloading shows. Highly recommended.


----------



## Boulder345 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am also having a transfer problem. I have a Tivo series 2, running Software Version 9-1-01-2-140.

I can transfer from my Tivo to my desktop without a problem. However, if I want to move programs back to my Tivo, I consistently get an error message simply stating that there was a problem completing the transfer. This message comes up immediately and tells me to how to see more details. Unfortunately, there are never any details to be seen. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to resolve this problem?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Boulder345 said:


> I am also having a transfer problem. I have a Tivo series 2, running Software Version 9-1-01-2-140.
> 
> I can transfer from my Tivo to my desktop without a problem. However, if I want to move programs back to my Tivo, I consistently get an error message simply stating that there was a problem completing the transfer. This message comes up immediately and tells me to how to see more details. Unfortunately, there are never any details to be seen. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to resolve this problem?


Do you have enough room on your Tivo? Do you have a lot of Keep Until I Delete set?


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

I am also having the TTG transfer problem and it started after the Fall Update. I have 2 S2 wired together and the 540 always stops on the PC at 41 of XX, while the 240 sometimes stops, but does work occasionally. I was able to https into the 540 and get a file.

I suspect that the 9.1 update slows down the TiVo and the PC and other transfer apps think the TiVo has network problems when it doesn't respond fast enough.


----------



## BarryD99 (Mar 30, 2002)

>>I can transfer from my Tivo to my desktop without a problem. However, if I want to move programs back to my Tivo, I consistently get an error message simply stating that there was a problem completing the transfer. This message comes up immediately and tells me to how to see more details. Unfortunately, there are never any details to be seen. Does anyone have a suggestion about how to resolve this problem?>>

I've got this problem exactly on both of my Series 2's. Didn't realize it until Saturday when I tried to brag about and demo desktop to a friend. Embarising.


----------



## TiVo Kid 2003 (Sep 1, 2003)

I've also had problems since the update, I first posted about it here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5602975&&#post5602975

Unfortunately that thread is more Mac and Roxio related so I haven't kept up with the discussion....

Bottom line : tons of audio sync errors. I am pretty sure it isn't a "transfer" issue but an encoding issue, i.e. I believe the TiVo is having trouble forming a valid MPEG format since the fall update.

I only see the problem on my Humax S2 TiVo... the older "original TiVo brand" S2 has had zero problems.


----------



## Looney2nz (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently this last release (9.1-01-2-595) of the TiVo software has been a trainwreck 

I have 2 (595 series) Humax DRT800's on my home network (both have been working fine for the last 6 months), after the latest (Fall 2007) update both DVR's are exhibiting some very strange problems, the worst of which is that file transfers between the 2 TiVo's has stopped working, they are just left in the 'ToDo' queue and never move. 

I've reset the recorders multiple times, reset my router and WAP multiple times as well... everything looks fine from the TCP/IP side of things. 

The other big bugs are RADICALLY slowed down display of 1 machine across the net to the other... truly painful, and an intermittent bug where I delete a show and it's still shown on the drive (subsequent efforts to delete using shortcuts or direct navigation _SOMETIMES_ work).

Each time I've tried to get to the TiVo server, it's been down... but the traffic on other areas of the community forum shows big problems with this release 

c'mon TiVo folks... why was this release rushed out the door so fast (apparently without sufficient SQA, not necessarily their fault... could have been a management mandate).


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Looney2nz said:


> I have 2 (595 series) Humax DRT800's on my home network (both have been working fine for the last 6 months), after the latest (Fall 2007) update both DVR's are exhibiting some very strange problems, the worst of which is that file transfers between the 2 TiVo's has stopped working, they are just left in the 'ToDo' queue and never move.
> 
> I've reset the recorders multiple times, reset my router and WAP multiple times as well... everything looks fine from the TCP/IP side of things.


Delete all transfers from the ToDo List and only then restart the TiVo. If one of the transfers won't delete, the restart should get it. That worked on both my 540 and 595.



> The other big bugs are RADICALLY slowed down display of 1 machine across the net to the other... truly painful, and an intermittent bug where I delete a show and it's still shown on the drive (subsequent efforts to delete using shortcuts or direct navigation _SOMETIMES_ work).


TiVo knows about the slowness browsing S2s across the network and has said that it will not be fixed right away. If you have not already, call support to report it so that the issue's priority can be elevated.

The delete bug is also known. The workaround is to not delete anything while a transfer is running. Wait and delete after the transfer completes and you won't see this issue.

CuriousMark


----------



## Looney2nz (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll try this again... I had deleted all the queued transfers and created a new instance of them, but before/not after rebooting. Will try that.

Wow, these are some show-stoppers... hard to believe they slipped through quality assurance, did they outsource that too? 

I forgot the other bug I noticed... I'm running Mac OS X 10.4.10, and with Toast 8 and TiVo transfer, the show/file tag format appears to have changed, and the metadata normally describing each show is now crammed into a truncated string, like this: Living_With_Ed_The_Perfect_Present_HGTVP_1194330598.TiVo

The title has all this, but the show description, channel, etc. are all empty now in the TiVo Transfer display windows... this all happened with the fall release.
It would be nice if Roxio got that puppy updated, it's incredibly rudimentary and irritating.


----------



## Looney2nz (Nov 8, 2007)

After deleting the previously queued files, rebooting each TiVo and then forcing a connection to TiVo... I was able to establish a new queue for transfer and they have begun transferring. Alas, all other bugs are still open and outstanding ;(


----------



## wtb (Dec 15, 2000)

I deleted a bunch of shows off of my S2 TiVo that would not go past 41 of X with TTG, and it looks like all of the shows that were on before the upgrade show something like "Not able to retrieve show data". Newer shows did show up on the list. I can't transfer them to my other S2, but I can transfer them to my TiVo HD and then to the PC. Weird.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

wtb said:


> I deleted a bunch of shows off of my S2 TiVo that would not go past 41 of X with TTG,


Did you try the workaround I posted near the top of this thread?

Another workaround is to play back a program on the offending TiVo and then pause it to freeze it on screen. Turn off the TV if it is at risk of burn-in! Now the TiVo Desktop inquiries to that TiVo will run slightly faster and should not time out.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I can't see my Tivo from my computer also. I open Tivo Desktop and when I click on Pick Recordings to transfer I get an hour glass and then nothing. is this the same thing?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Warren said:


> I can't see my Tivo from my computer also. I open Tivo Desktop and when I click on Pick Recordings to transfer I get an hour glass and then nothing. is this the same thing?


I don't think so. I see it contact the TiVo and start rolling up the numbers in the list 1 of 46 then 11 of 46 then a long pause and finally the error message. Once I get the error message, it latches and I have to close TiVo desktop and restart it before it will even allow me to attempt to contact the TiVo again.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

so whats my problem? with my tivo.


----------

